# [T-Shirt Design Contest] Artsprojekt.com would like to invite you to a T-shirt Design Contest! ($1000-$10,000 prize)



## Rodney

​


*Artsprojekt.com would like to invite you to a T-shirt Design Contest! ($1000-$10,000 prize) *


Your designs ROCK and they want you to enter their Design Contest!!! 

Artsprojekt.com just launched a new T-shirt Design contest over at http://www.ARTSPROJEKT.com 


*Artists, Designers, and Illustrators...

*This is your chance to be a part of AP/LABz, the next generation product platform!

Put your best designs in the mix, and push the limits with full color, vector, continuous tone, photo realism, original art, textures, and anything else you can imagine.

ARTSPROJEKT will select and produce 10 winning designs. These designs will be sold online through ARTSPROJEKT.com and offered to high-end fashion retailers nationwide. The grand prize winner will also receive $1,000 cash. All 10 winners will take home up to 25% of all online sales.* If your design is selected for retail sale, you’ll share in those profits as well!*

Click here (PDF) for complete rules and submission guidelines.


You could win $1000, get ongoing royalties (up to 25% of sales capped at $10,000 max), and be featured in a special ARTSPROJEKT x DRIFTER collection for sale to major retailers nationwide. This is your chance to create the best tee shirt design ever! Your design should play on the most complex mix of color, layers, and detail you can imagine. We’ll make it real. 

You can submit your designs here: 
http://www.artsprojekt.com/<wbr>labz_contest 

If you are a flickr user, you can also submit your photos here 

http://flickr.com/groups/<wbr>artsprojekt-labz-design-<wbr>contest

Check out the initial t-shirt here:
Labz


----------

